# Gisbertus Voetius on true and false precision in ministers



## Reformed Covenanter (Apr 15, 2020)

This sentiment was primarily aimed at ministers, yet it is of wider relevance to all Christians. I fear that, in matters of religion, many of us are too busy being busybodies rather than being busy at home:

And the “precision” of ministers concerns first of all themselves and their families, then members of their congregation and any who hear them, then neighbouring churches with which they have dealings either individually or through synod or classis, and finally those who are outside the church …

Anyone who reverses this order, or who advocates or demands precision for others, often with great importunity, in classis or synod, and emphasizing minutiae and ritual forms, while his own life, family, or church is simply an uncultivated field, should not be called a zealot or precisionist, but a meddler, busybody, Pharisee, Diotrephes [3 Jn. 9], who is everywhere and is busy everywhere, except at home.

For the reference, see Gisbertus Voetius on true and false precision in ministers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Amen 1


----------



## usernamecrtamil (Apr 15, 2020)

Reformed Covenanter said:


> This sentiment was primarily aimed at ministers, yet it is of wider relevance to all Christians. I fear that, in matters of religion, many of us are too busy being busybodies rather than being busy at home:
> 
> And the “precision” of ministers concerns first of all themselves and their families, then members of their congregation and any who hear them, then neighbouring churches with which they have dealings either individually or through synod or classis, and finally those who are outside the church …
> 
> ...



Louder for the people in the back

Reactions: Like 1


----------

